# 340MW nuclear power plant starts operation



## Spy Master

Home / Business / 340MW nuclear power plant starts operation
By APP
October 16, 2016
Latest : Business

0
0








ISLAMABAD: Country’s fourth nuclear power plant at Chashma Unit-3 (C-3) with 340 Megawatt (MW) power generation capacity has been successfully connected to the national grid, Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) said Sunday.

“Congratulation to the nation that Pakistan’s 4th nuclear power plant Chashma unit-3 (C-3) has been connected to the national grid,” the PAEC sources said and added that the electricity generated has been connected to the national grid on trial basis.

“After performing various safety and functional tests, the plant will attain full power in first fortnight of December 2016 and a formal inauguration ceremony of the full power grid connection will be held in December.”

Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem, on achieving this milestone, has re-affirmed that the scientists, engineers and technicians of PAEC are working hard to contribute in achieving all the targets set to ensure energy security for the country.

He acknowledged the support of Special Plans Division and the government for help achieve these targets.
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/157624-340MW-nuclear-power-plant-starts-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## war&peace

Good news...though it won't make a big difference but still a good news and I hope the rest of them also become operational soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Welcoming news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

Great, energy crisis must be overcome at any cost to revive our industrial growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shhh

Awesome.
Shabash Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Go Pakistan go. With improving economy, more industries, and big projects our energy demand is increasing every day. We need to bring 15000 MW energy to meet demand in 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

mashallah great news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

More but bigger Nuclear power plants are needed. Apart from that, I hope Bhasha Dam construction starts asap because all requirements have been completed. Lastly, Pakistan can be home to world largest solar & wind mill power based energy & all efforts should be made to make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Very good news. Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Very good news, I hope this brings some serious reductions in load-shedding....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## STEVEN囧



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chanakyaa

Awesome News ! Congratulations Pakistan !

340 MW are Peanuts for Pakistan, Given the current Power Deficit.. The Real Gamechanger will be the Fifth Unit CHASNUPP-5 , based on ACP 1000 ( 1100 MWe ).

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Devil Soul

*Fourth N-plant starts power supply to national grid*
Home / Today's Paper / National / Fourth N-plant starts power supply to national grid
By Mehtab Haider
October 17, 2016
Print : National

0
0







ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s fourth nuclear power plant (NPP) has started supplying electricity to the national grid on trial basis, Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) announced on Sunday.

The PAEC stated that Pakistan’s fourth nuclear power plant has started supplying electricity to the national grid on Sunday on trial basis. 

The Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit-3(C-3), situated near Mianwali, has now been formally connected to the national electricity grid hence supply of electricity has been started. 

This Chashma nuclear power generating unit will supply power to the national grid from now onwards. After completion of several safety related and functional tests, it will attain full power of 340 MW in first fortnight of December, 2016. Formal full power inauguration ceremony will be held in December, 2016. 

In this regard, a formal ceremony was held at the plant site in which Member (Power) PAEC and his Chinese counterpart along with Members of PAEC and other dignitaries were present. In his statement issued on this occasion, Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem reaffirmed his determination that the scientists, engineers and technicians of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission are working hard to contribute in achieving all the targets of energy security in the country. He also acknowledged the support of Strategic Plans Division (SPD) and Govt. of Pakistan in achieving these targets.

This remarkable achievement will increase the share of nuclear electricity in the energy mix of the country. The country’s first nuclear power plant namely KANUPP near Karachi is operational for the last 44 years. The other two nuclear power units at Chashma, C-1 and C-2 are already supplying electricity to the grid for many years.

The nuclear power plants C-1 and C-2 are considered to be the best energy generating units in the country with more than 90% capacity factor consistently. These power plants are supplying about 600 MWe. The new power plant C-3 will add around 315 MWe net electricity to the system. The next unit of the nuclear power generation C-4 at Chashma will Insha Allah start its operation in early 2017.

The other two larger capacity nuclear power plants (K-2 & K-3) at Karachi are also under construction and will be completed in 2020 and 2021 respectively. These plants will further add around 2,100 MWe net electrical power in the system upon connection to the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Mashallah. All thanks to Imran Khan. Without him working day & night on this project erecting the building & making the reactor by his own hands, we couldn't achieve this. Go Nawaz Go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

I S I said:


> Mashallah. All thanks to Imran Khan. Without him working day & night on this project erecting the building & making the reactor by his own hands, we couldn't achieve this. Go Nawaz Go.


exactly


----------



## DeceptiveEagle

Shabash PAKISTAN, & also thanks to our Chinese Friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Ma'Shah'Allah, Mubarrak to everyone in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAliJutt

340MW is not big achievement we need more and Power plant is danger for public. We need to build dams in north Pakistan and we can generate 10,000 MW. That is cheap and also safe for environment. We already facing different type of pollution. Its not related with nukes rest of the uranium will be burn there. Many countries closing there nuclear power plant due to pollution and what we are doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

the next step is going to be a great news.acp1000 thats way more advance then anything in this region.based on westinghouse latest designs.chinese have made a marvelous job improving the stuff.


----------



## I S I

MAliJutt said:


> Many countries closing there nuclear power plant due to pollution and what we are doing ?


Oh my God. So much tin foil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Excellent news! nuclear is a great source of base load energy, and it is not dependent on weather like hydro and wind power. also this medium size plane can be bought into production much faster, which helps accumulating in-house experience and expertise and paving for more ambitious projects in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

